# F150 plow questions



## Northeastguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello I am looking to put a plow on my 07 F150 XLT 5.4 Triton x-cab. Right not I am considering the Fisher HT and SD, the Sno-way 26 series, and the blizzard 7600LT. Dealer location is not an issue because there is a dealer in town that sells all 3. I would be using this plow to do my own driveway and maybe one or two more, as well as a part of the road in front of my business which is only partially plowed by the city and is about 100' long and 10 feet wide or so. The issue I have is that the road surface is not the best and has a fair amount of potholes and bumps in the road. Will these plows be durable enough to handle the poor surface and snowbanks that will easily get over a foot tall? Which of the above plows would people recommend? Any information would be very helpful.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well take a look at what kind we use and thats our answer!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Have used the fisher 7 1/2 HD for 24 years (used to be called the RD). I plow 87 drives so they hold up. dont know about lighter duty plows.


----------



## Northeastguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

I appreciate the input but I really am trying to keep the plow under 500 pounds. This is my everyday truck and do not want to put a whole lot of wear and tear to it. The drive from my home to work is about 15 miles and carrying too much extra weight like that on the highway worries me a little, Perhaps I'm too cautious but I admittedly am new to this (I'm sure that's obvious).


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

just make sure the plow doesnt exced the fawr and if you want you can add a st of timbrens. the truck will hold up as long as you take care of it and maintain it


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

take the plow off to go to work. takes 2 min.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Go with the Fisher SD. It's alot better plow than the HT IMO. The SD obviosly alot more rugged than the HT.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

theplowmeister;1199541 said:


> take the plow off to go to work. takes 2 min.


But, he uses the plow at work.......All other days I agree with you.


----------



## Northeastguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes I will be needing the plow at work especially and its this spot that makes it difficult on which plow. If I only needed to do a few driveways I would get the Fisher HT due to its slightly lower price and scrape lock feature. I get the feeling though that it would not be rugged enough to withstand the space in front of my business. Does the SD get a close scrape to the ground? I have heard the HT seems to get closer to the pavement due to the scrape lock feature. Anyone running a sno-way setup for a similar use? Just want to get as much info as I can before I make a purchase.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Northeastguy23;1200241 said:


> Does the SD get a close scrape to the ground?


The SD scrapes realy well. It has a poly cutting edge on it wich can be replaced with a steel cutting edge if you want it to scrape a little better.


----------



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

Your f-150 will do everything your gonna ask it to do. I use to use a 07 f150 to plow 2 large gas stations, 1 strip mall, cpl private rds, and 32 private drives. Your truck can carry a half tom plow with ease. When you gotta plow your business, leave early and drive slow. I was very happy with the performance of the truck. I used a Blizzard 760 lt that is for sale now. No rust, cutting edge is perfect. wrks perfect. It always cut down to pavement even when heavy snow was packed down. bolt on your truck. Det, mich area. Message me if your interested. Timbrens are included w/the sale. $3200 obo.. Best of luck with all you snow adventures!!


----------



## Northeastguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I think I have it down to the fisher SD and Sno-way 26. The SD seems to be the front runner but still looking for any additional imput!


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*F-150 plow ?*

This is what I have , been running this for 4 seasons now not I problem, Sno-way 26 with down-pressure and wireless remote. The only way to go!!!


----------



## Northeastguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

That's a sweet set up you have there. I'm a little bit jealous lol. What type of plowing have you done with it? Has the truck and plow ever plowed over a foot?


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes it has , but normally if there is that much predicted, it will get plowed at 6" and not let it get to 12. I have a tire filled with concrete in the bed for ballast (700#). It is not in the bed in the pic , that is why the front sags a little, evens right out with proper ballast and better traction as well. The down pressure is a great feature for back-dragging, and the wireless is the cats-ass. Just remember where it is as they are expensive to replace. I don't think you would do wrong in getting one of these for your truck. As far as what I plow now days, I just do my own and a few friends and of course my mother's drive


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes it has , but normally if there is that much predicted, it will get plowed at 6" and not let it get to 12. I have a tire filled with concrete in the bed for ballast (700#). It is not in the bed in the pic , that is why the front sags a little, evens right out with proper ballast and better traction as well. The down pressure is a great feature for back-dragging, and the wireless is the cats-ass. Just remember where it is as they are expensive to replace. I don't think you would do wrong in getting one of these for your truck. As far as what I plow now days, I just do my own and a few friends and of course my mother's drive. This is my second Sno-way, I had one on a 2004 F-150 for 4 years and it too served me well.


----------



## Northeastguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, it really helps and is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

Let us all know what you decide and of course pictures are always welcome. Good luck!


----------



## Northeastguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

I will share, may not be buying right away to avoid inseason costs but will certainly post when I make a decision and mount it.


----------

